# Furnace combustion chamber replacement



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

I had my oil company's tech come out to do a cleaning on the furnace.
He pulled the combustion chamber only to find a gaping hole burned thru it.
Quoted me $621 for part and install. Sound reasonable?
The furnace is a Hallmark. Honestly this looks like something I could do myself.
Does anyone know of a part supplier for Hallmark furnaces? Other recommendations?


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

This seems reasonable to me.

Part is probably $300-$400 (guessing based on previous experience). His cost to put it in is probably $100-$200.

I charge $125 for a service call.

I'm surprised he didn't shut it down as this is a CO problem and is potentially dangerous and could cause death.

Then again I know firefighters who underestimate CO so I guess a furnace person is not expected to understand that.


----------



## Mainah (Jan 18, 2008)

a combustion chamber and heat exchanger are two different things-

if you continue to run the furnace with a hole in the chamber it will eventually burn thru the exchanger, then co will be an issue.

don't run your furnace, you will save yourself a much bigger repair bill-
the price to replace the chamber is right in line with what our company would charge-


----------

